# [SOLVED] Anybody used vodafone dongle on ubuntu/or any distro?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

My father is buying a vodafone dongle (k3800) today or tomorrow. His laptop is ubuntu 12.04. So I have to make sure it works. The product specification says it supports ubuntu. But it can be guessed, there wont be any ubuntu specific application ofcourse. So new dongles work out of the box or we may need to try wvdial, gnome-ppp an all thsoe things? :ermm:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Anybody used vodafone dongle on ubuntu/or any distro?*

After a google search the only useful thing I found was this from askubuntu.com.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Anybody used vodafone dongle on ubuntu/or any distro?*

vodafone dongles are all huawei-made right?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Anybody used vodafone dongle on ubuntu/or any distro?*

Yes. You are right.

It will not have a problem with Ubuntu. 

https://www.vodafone.in/business/3g/pages/3g_dongle.aspx


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Anybody used vodafone dongle on ubuntu/or any distro?*

yeah that one... it says it has Linux support. I just plugged the device without sim and found this one is ZTE made..but the usb has a folder with linux install shellscript... i dont know how far it will work.. will check in detail inserting the sim...


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Anybody used vodafone dongle on ubuntu/or any distro?*

The linux version has a full feature driver same like windows and it works like a breeze! :dance:

Ubuntu 12.04.02


----------

